# Lateral Transfer?



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

Does anyone know what the requirements are in order to transfer from one civil service dept to another?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Chief from current department and Chief from new one both need to sign paperwork......


----------

